# Custom Shrimp Tank



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

My new custom acrylic tank is in today! 

30" x 12" x 7" ( L x W x H ) with euro bracelet! 

can't wait till I fill it up with shrimps!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice, and sounds expensive. Any reason you chose to use acrylic over glass? And would you mind telling me how much it costs and how customized it can be?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

randy said:


> Nice, and sounds expensive. Any reason you chose to use acrylic over glass? And would you mind telling me how much it costs and how customized it can be?


It's not that expensive, it cost roughly as a 30cm starfire cube sold in AI

The reason I chose this acrylic over glass, because I wanted to see J_T's craftmenship and the overall result is good

Just pm J_T (gtaa member) and he can customize a tank for you


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice tank! What are euro brackets? And what do they do?

Laura


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

They help to stop the sides from bowing out. Which would add a lot of stress to the sides. Possibly causing the panels to break!



Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

With only 7" it's all show really, very nice tank! I have a custom tank also being build that should be ready for pick up this weekend, I'm very excited! I'll post pics as soon as its up n running


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Dman said:


> With only 7" it's all show really, very nice tank! I have a custom tank also being build that should be ready for pick up this weekend, I'm very excited! I'll post pics as soon as its up n running


This is the reason,

I picked up this 3 tier metal stand (30" x 12", L x W) from Hitch a long long time ago.

The 2nd and the 3rd tier have a height of 11", so a standard 20G long won't fit inside.

Only a custom made tank to be able to fully utilize the open space.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Nice, but it still didn't need a eurotop it would never bow... I cant wait to get mine even more, I had 4 10 gallons I'm shutting down to put there, 3/4 done, I just don't wanna shut down my oebt tank :S


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Dman said:


> Nice, but it still didn't need a eurotop it would never bow... :S


Not true, acrylic needs to be braced along the top, especially over that length.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Dman said:


> Nice, but it still didn't need a eurotop it would never bow... I cant wait to get mine even more, I had 4 10 gallons I'm shutting down to put there, 3/4 done, I just don't wanna shut down my oebt tank :S


As I built it, I can say that it did bow before the brace went on, and still has a slight deflection with the brace on it.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I have to say, its looking really sharp compared to your other tanks  Its very nice.... I can't wait to get mine now  Thanks for posting it...


Laura


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Why would it bow befor the brace was on? If there's no pressure in it, it shouldn't bow


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Dman said:


> Why would it bow befor the brace was on? If there's no pressure in it, it shouldn't bow


Really? Obviously I was refering to it having water in it. I water test tanks as I build them.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Why wouldn't you properly finish it and put the brace on then? Why fill it, and stress the glass without any support and make it bow? Then put your bracing on a tank that has bowed out already, wouldn't really be perfectly square


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Dman said:


> Nice, but it still didn't need a eurotop it would never bow... I cant wait to get mine even more, I had 4 10 gallons I'm shutting down to put there, 3/4 done, I just don't wanna shut down my oebt tank :S


This is where you started to derail this topic. I answered you why it needed the brace. Why do I put some water in and test it? Because that is just how I do it. For that to take the tank out of square is impossible. Will it bow the pane, yeah, slightly. But unless I heat the plexi, and let it cool with the bow, it isn't staying that way.

Now then, back on topic, has the tank been setup yet? I recall you mentioning drilling it..

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

So why would anyone want to go plexiglass? I'm actually curious....

It's more expensive, it bows (or you have to brace it I guess), it scratches easier, and you mention a deflection (of light?).

I'm thinking there must be reason why tanks are usually made of glass.
Also, because it's not glass, does it have some of warranty? I'm thinking it shouldn't ever really break unless you really smack it hard. 

The tank looks great... I'm just skeptical I guess.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

RCode said:


> So why would anyone want to go plexiglass? I'm actually curious....
> 
> It's more expensive, it bows (or you have to brace it I guess), it scratches easier, and you mention a deflection (of light?).
> 
> ...


Here's a site that gives some good pro's and con's of both.

http://www.firsttankguide.net/tanktype.php


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

J_T said:


> Now then, back on topic, has the tank been setup yet? I recall you mentioning drilling it..


Nope, salt tank first, shrimp tank later


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> Nope, salt tank first, shrimp tank later


A tank you like is a good tank, but you get your priority wrong here ;-)


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Can't wait for tomorrow


----------

